# Gtk-Warning?



## marcoX (16. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal versucht einen Editor zu saugen und zu installieren.
Das Installscript heisst: "Coffe_install".
Wenn ich das nun in der Konsole als "su" eingebe, kommt immer
folgende Meldung:*

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0*

Was könnte da falsch laufen?

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## RedWing (17. März 2004)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an deinem xserver 
da su auf den nicht zugreifen kann.
Bevor du dich mit su einloggst veruchs einfach mal damit:
xhost +
Und dann mit su einloggen und Anwendung starten...

Gruß RedWing


----------



## marcoX (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *Das liegt wahrscheinlich an deinem xserver
> da su auf den nicht zugreifen kann.
> Bevor du dich mit su einloggst veruchs einfach mal damit:
> ...



Vielen Dank! Hat funktioniert, ich hab aber das Teil schnell wieder verschmissen!  

Marco


----------

